# Your favorite style moments...



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

Hey guys, here is the place to post pictures of yourself during your favorite style momentts!! It can be old or new as long as you love what your wearing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVEEE fashioN and I'm interested in seeing everyone elses personal styles!!

Company Christmas Party December '07 My biggest regret is wearing the damn sheer tights. Didn't show IRL but shows up in picss!





Atlantic City for my Bday April '08





Las Vegas April '08




Pretty Old...Clubbing '06




Just because I love the shades..Summer '07





I'll end it here I can go on forever lol PLZZ SHAREEE!!!


----------



## keirii (Jun 1, 2008)

Ooh you've got great style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I particularly love the first outfit!  So gorgeous! (Will share mine laterr)


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a proud moment for me, because it's the first time I really stepped outside of my comfort zone. Looking back, I'm not crazy about the fit of the dress. I definitely smile, because before then I never would have worn fishnets to a wedding!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 3, 2008)

you look gorgeous!! The shoes are hot!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks girl! I'd give half my wardrobe for that first dress, though!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 5, 2008)

I got it on sale at BeBe for $60!!! But this was around Xmas '07


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Hey guys, here is the place to post pictures of yourself during your favorite style momentts!! It can be old or new as long as you love what your wearing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVEEE fashioN and I'm interested in seeing everyone elses personal styles!!I'll end it here I can go on forever lol PLZZ SHAREEE!!!_

 
Amazing style! I like every outfit


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing style! I


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

And Most Definitely This one:


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2008)

OP, I'm in love with your second outfit! The first dress is hot, of course.

funkychik02, I looove fishnets... especially when worn subtly like it's nothing. I like to wear nude ones with a really small "net" or holes.

iluffyew, that last pic must have been at Dick's Last Resort =)  ... and I really love how feminine lace is.


----------

